# Accutane



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

Hi all, newbie on here just thought id share my thoughts regarding accutane - (i always thought is was called "ro-accutane" tbh)

Anyhow was put on this drug by a private doctor when i was 15 for (i think) 4 months, might have been longer, it worked....well but looking back now it obviously messed my head up...ive never been the same since. I had acute cystic acne and basically looked like elephant man, think of half golf ball sized lumps on face 

The drug worked in clearing up my skin but also ruined it in other ways, very thin, sensitive and dry.

It worked for a while then the cystic acne came back with a vengeance ...so it was back on the accutane for a second time....this time it proper messed my head up...again it cleared the acne.

So now almost 9 years on i still get cystic acne on the back of my neck which takes some shifting with benezoyl peroxide.

I aint never going on accutane again. This thread was prompted by the a story ive seen on the news regarding accutane and mental health, and tbh i believe what they are saying it messed me up to the point where i am now taking ssri's to combat depressive tendencies.

Anyway my point, when i was prescribed the med the doctor said that once the acne had cleared, that was it, acne gone FOREVER. So, like you would, i thought bo***cks to the sides, gimme the drug!

Anyone else had any experience of this stuff? Did your acne come back? Did it mess your head up?

Regards Daniel.


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

Sorry people, just done a search and found a few accutane threads.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting...what dose did you take and for how long? How did it mess up you head? You said depressed?

I'm not going to criticise I'm just interested to hear your experiences cos I'm taking it now.


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

Hi there, all i can remember is that i took one larger tablet and two smaller ones per day.

I remember being upset alot of the time and very withdrawn at the time i didnt put two and two together but looking back.......

Or could it have been that my face was disfigured and i was depressed because i looked like a circus freak? I dont know!

I wish i had some pictures of how bad it was, but as you can imagine i was somewhat apprehensive of a camera lol.

Yeah i am on citalopram at the moment for depression/anxiety fuelled by recent events, my business nearly going bankrupt, failed relationship tbh i think ive been on a downer ever since my accutane days.

So with the citalopram and going to the gym etc i am getting back on track.

Whats sides are you experiencing?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Doesn't sound like you're having an easy time of it. I hope you see a turn around in 2013 mate.

I'm not having any mood/mind related sides currently. I've been taking 80mg for a month. My skin is a little dry but I'm using E45 which is helping. My back is clearing up very nicely. Its not nice having spots at any age but being at work at the age of 43 and having red blood splodges on the back of your shirt is damn annoying and embarrassing as well as quite painful. If anything I'd say it's actually helping me with my general well being.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Effects people differently I know me and @C.Hill have done well on it and not had too big problems


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

No issues for me. Use it on every cycle. Wonder drug IMO.

I guess everyone has to blame something when they get dealt crap cards..................


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> No issues for me. Use it on every cycle. *Wonder drug IMO*.
> 
> I guess everyone has to blame something when they get dealt crap cards..................


Agreed mate. Only issue with upping dose 2 months a go is dry arms and a tiny bit of excema. I don't have any black heads or spots on face. Backs pretty much clear and been given another 2 months just to finish chest off


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

One of the best things I have done as it cleared up my back to be totally clear.

Also the drug is called accutane but in Briton they call it ro-accutane. Exact same product


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I was on it for 6 months at 80mg, I had bad cystic acne on my shoulders, back, neck and jawline and i had a lot of spots on my forehead and others dotted around on my face.

I was depressed about the acne and never felt depression on accutane as I was probably more excited about my acne clearing - which it did.

I was pretty stupid while on the course and didn't take the doctors advice using the sunbed fairly regularly and drinking on a weekend. However, the only sides i suffered were the really dry lips. This was 3-4 years ago now, so we'll see later in life if anything else happens, but so far seems ok.

Since accutane i've never had any at all on my back or shoulders and every now and then get a spot or 2 on my face, but i think that is mainly when I am sweating a lot and not washing frequently enough. I have been natty since i started accutane (4 years ago) and the acne coming back is the main reason that scares me off using again.

That's my accutane history anyway, worked great!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Starting mine next week most likely, delayed it for now as been ill the last 2 weeks with winter flu (bloody first time in years).

Hope it works because then I can start my 2nd cycle


----------



## tyke1 (Dec 17, 2010)

liamhutch said:


> I was on it for 6 months at 80mg, I had bad cystic acne on my shoulders, back, neck and jawline and i had a lot of spots on my forehead and others dotted around on my face.
> 
> I was depressed about the acne and never felt depression on accutane as I was probably more excited about my acne clearing - which it did.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking. Which prohormone/AAS gave you the acne.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

I did take ro accutane around 12 yrs ago. I lasted around 4weeks on it. The mental effects I would say we're a bit too much. I turned into a hermit. Had suicidle thoughts. And generally my mind didn't work well. I had a temper like I was on tren x10 also

I also got what I would like to say clown lips lol.

I was ment to be on them for 3 months but couldn't handle it. I will add though in those 4 weeks it basically cleared all my spots up I have the odd one now and then but that's about it


----------



## Jimmybhench (Jan 5, 2013)

this thread makes interesting reading. Im looking to clear my bacne up.. and this sounds like the perfect way to doing so. What dosage would be recommended?


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

I was given it by doc. When it came back I then self medicated, dry eyes, nose etc, best thing I ever did, I would not hesitate to do it again should I need.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Jimmybhench said:


> this thread makes interesting reading. Im looking to clear my bacne up.. and this sounds like the perfect way to doing so. What dosage would be recommended?


40mg/day for 3+ months mate will clear most moderate acne, if on cycle I'd personally run 60-80mg day if trying to clear bad acne and stay clear while on cycle!


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

Start at 20mgs per day for a month, then 40mgs for a month, then 60mgs for a month and if need be 80mgs and keep the highest dose of either 60mgs or 80mgs whichever you end on for at least a month or two after that.


----------



## SBeezy (Nov 8, 2012)

I was on Roaccutane for about 8 months 3 years ago. Had really bad acne at 16-17 but during my time on Roaccutane I didn't notice any of the sides have a huge effect on me. Now after a year of clear skin I developed it once again having large cysts on my face, currently have 3-4 so been referred to the derm again. They are either planning to put me on a treatment of Roaccutane or use steroid injections in the face to close up the pores, bit extreme 

As for dosage I remember the derm saying 48,000 something, could be mg, but that was usually how long a course should last to the point where you have taken that much over a period of months.

IMO Roaccutane is the best stuff for acne, been on the majority of the antibiotics they prescribe from GP's and they don't have too much effect on me. I was worried about the sides but didn't suffer anything when on the course.


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

TBH after having a think it was probably the severity of my acne that caused the depression, i think i got myself all worked up hoping my acne to dissapear and after a week or so i recall it flaring up worse, that and the onset of puberty probably was the root cause.

Im going to try a low dose just to clear up the last remaining bits, as i know through personal experience that Anti biotics and creams just dont cut the mustard for me!


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

To be honest I couldn't say if it was accutane or the numerous other drugs I was taking that turned me In to a miserable fecker for a few months.........but i can definately say in the long term it has improved my confidence and I feel alot better about myself now I actually have a face and not a mass of cystic ooousing boils! The sore nose and cracked lips were well worth it.


----------



## cjheadrick (Mar 12, 2010)

I was in same boat. Blasted mine for good with accutane. Got a fair few boxes of the Roche roaccutane. 10mg and 20mg caps.

Pm me if you want them.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

cjheadrick said:


> I was in same boat. Blasted mine for good with accutane. Got a fair few boxes of the Roche roaccutane. 10mg and 20mg caps.
> 
> Pm me if you want them.


I'd be more than happy to buy those off you  if you're interested just PM me the quantity and price, please


----------



## cjheadrick (Mar 12, 2010)

Can't access pm. Email is cjheadrick at hotmail dot co dot uk


----------

